# Exchange :(



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

I am very sorry to share this, but I am exchanging Sherlock for a different hedgehog. He is just too grumpy and bitey. I have found that it is not because of a scent, or event, it is just the way he is. Sherlock is a very aggresive hedgehog. I don't want you to go about this in the wrong way though; I love Sherlock. So so much, I just feel that keeping him is probably not the right decision. I feel that he is a hedgehog that does not want attention, and I want a hedgehog who is willing to accept the attention I give to him. I did not fight my breeder to get this exchange. She on her own will is able to take Sherlock back, and give me a new hedgehog. Don't get me wrong, I take this very seriously and will be very very sad to let go of Sherlock. I don't think of my pets as just a pet I am willing to trade, I think of them as family. So please try to realize that this is something that would be better instead of making him miserable every day. I have tried everything out there to help this, but I can't change his tempermant just like you can't change the way someone is. Until December 25, I will care for Sherlock the best I can, and love him forever, and I hope you understand my decision.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I understand and am sorry that you have had to struggle to get to this place. I don't take it personally. We all have our own needs. 
I do hope though, that between now and December 25th that you keep up with your care and attention to Sherlock. He needs it, even if he doesn't seem to want it. 
And remember, it's always possible you'll have a breakthrough between now and then. Christmas is a long time away.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm sorry you may trade your hedgehog, possible. We had a dog that we had to find a new home for because of behavioral issues and other problems. We loved her but we had to find her a new place to live. We did it out of love and you seem to be doing that to. You seem to love him so much you want to find a place where he can be happy. I'm sorry that he may be leaving to go back to the breeder but maybe gracefulchaos01 is right maybe you'll have a break though with him. I hope you do but if not thankyou for trying to find him a place where he can be his grumpy self.


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

I hope to have a breakthrough. that would be great because I love him so much. Thanks everyone for your understanding.


----------

